# asus xonar dx + sennheiser pc 360 sound einstellung



## wotan (4. Februar 2013)

wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe suche ich ne ordentliche sound einstellung es gibt da so viele möglichkeiten und ich hab kein plan davon 
es geht mir eig nur um cs go um die gegner am zu  orten


----------



## Thallassa (4. Februar 2013)

Um die Gegner zu orten solltest du Dolby Headphone aktivieren. Fertig.
Was Equalizer und sonstige Klangverbiegerei angeht, solltest du deinen Ohren folgen, niemand hier kann dir sagen, was deine Vorzüge sind =P


----------



## wotan (4. Februar 2013)

ok und im spiel denn auch einfach auf kopfhörer ?


----------



## Thallassa (4. Februar 2013)

Ausgang auf Kopfhörer stellen, Dolby Headphone aktivieren, Kopfhörer aufsetzen, warten, dass Klang rauskommt


----------



## wotan (4. Februar 2013)

ich muss sagen das sich das richtig komisch anhört


----------



## WTSHNN (4. Februar 2013)

Das ist so nicht richtig. Du musst im Spiel auf 5.1 stellen und in der Asussoftware die Audiokanäle auf 6 Channels plus Dolby Headphone einstellen. 
Wenn man im Spiel auf Kopfhörer stellt, kann die Treibersoftware den Ton nicht korrekt in Surround berechnen.


----------



## wotan (4. Februar 2013)

wie stelle ich das auf 6 channels ?


----------



## wotan (4. Februar 2013)

so richtig ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Februar 2013)

Mach das Pro Logic raus..... verwischt den Sound...


Einfach 6 Channels. Und dolby headphone fertig 

Evt noch EAX


----------



## WTSHNN (4. Februar 2013)

Richtig eingestellt sieht das dann so aus. Und wie Speedy schon schrieb, solltest du das Pro Logic deaktivieren.


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Februar 2013)

Man könnte aber auch 8 Channels machen oder nicht ? 

Bin da auch noch Neuling aber das war bis jetzt das was Ich so aufgeschnappt habe.


----------



## Thallassa (4. Februar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch 8 Channels machen oder nicht ?



Klar, ist aber die Frage, ob das den gewünschten Effekt bringt. Wenn das Spiel das nicht unterstützt bringt's ja auch nichts.
Und @ TE sorry für die Fehlinfos bzw Missleitung, dachte ich kenn meinen Treiber so langsam *hust* - zu früh gefreut


----------



## WTSHNN (4. Februar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Man könnte aber auch 8 Channels machen oder nicht ?
> 
> Bin da auch noch Neuling aber das war bis jetzt das was Ich so aufgeschnappt habe.


 
Ja, wenn das Spiel 8 Kanäle unterstützt wäre das eine Option. Ich lasse es aber generell bei 6 Kanälen, da die meisten Spiele "nur" 6 Kanäle unterstützen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht das in BF3 aus , habe In Game Hifi eingestellt. Ist das Richtig ? 

Bin auch noch Blut Jung im Thema Asus Xonar


----------



## WTSHNN (4. Februar 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das in BF3 aus , habe In Game Hifi eingestellt. Ist das Richtig ?
> 
> Bin auch noch Blut Jung im Thema Asus Xonar


 
Ja, das ist die richtige Einstellung für BF3. 

Ist bei Asus leider etwas ungünstig gelöst mit den Einstellungen, aber wenn man den Sinn dahinter verstanden hat ist es ganz einfach.


----------



## wotan (5. Februar 2013)

im immoment spiel ich wieder mit  dem 7.1 speaker


----------



## WTSHNN (5. Februar 2013)

WTSHNN schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die richtige Einstellung für BF3.


 
Muss mich korrigieren. Im Spiel muss auf Heimkino gestellt werden, nicht auf Hifi. Hifi ist Stereo.


----------



## Speedy1612 (5. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe :thumbup:


----------



## Push (6. Februar 2013)

bei BF3 ... 
in der settings profile ( eigene Dateien/Dokumente ) [ mit zB WordPad öffnen ] :
GstAudio.SoundSystemSize 71
einstellen ...
20 = 2.0 
21 = 2.1
51 = 5.1
71 = 7.1


----------



## schelli1411 (6. Februar 2013)

hi miteinander

wotan beim ersten screenshot hattest du nicht die möglichkeit 6 kanäle einzustellen. wo kann man das einstellen das man die möglichkeit bekommt die kanäle einzustellen? bei mir siehts genau so aus wie bei deinem ersten screenshot.


----------



## wotan (10. Februar 2013)

hey du ich habe ka ich weiß nicht mal ob ich jetzt gute settings habe


----------

